# Albino Boas



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi all, well I'm pretty excited to be moving into a huge new house next month - with my very own reptile room already allocated! 

I have my heart set on a female albino (Kahl)... which I actually want as a pet more than anything since I'm totally in love with them! I'm saving all summer for this purchase so will probably looking to buy around September time.

Future breeding is a consideration though as it would be nice to make something out of my hobby too. So I'm wondering what to look at for a possible male partner - I'm aiming to get a male sorted within the next few weeks.

Been checking out the Crystal Palace Reptiles site, and initally thinking of a male 100% het albino (Crystal Palace Reptiles)
this with an albino female should get me 50% albino & 50% normal het albino offspring?


However, I've also spotted the Het Coral Albino Boas on the CPR site (Crystal Palace Reptiles)

What would crossing one with an albino female result in??


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

100% x albino will only produce about 1 in 4 or it could be about 1 in 6 albinos but nt allways the case not 50% visual albino 


if you could affored it i would go for a hypo het albino wich makes it dh kahl sunglow (which you would produce normals het albino, albinos and sunglows ) crystal palace have some of them in or gaz has some poss dh kahl sunglows in 


luke


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> 100% x albino will only produce about 1 in 4 or it could be about 1 in 6 albinos but nt allways the case not 50% visual albino
> 
> 
> if you could affored it i would go for a hypo het albino wich makes it dh kahl sunglow (which you would produce normals het albino, albinos and sunglows ) crystal palace have some of them in or gaz has some poss dh kahl sunglows in
> luke



Cheers luke - definitely something to consider although I'd have to save up a bit more for one of those. £795 on the CPR site, but it is very appealing to get a mixture of albino and sunglow offspring.

The salmon's on Gaz's site are stunning too but don't really want to buy something thats only possible hets for this breeding project.


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh, and what about the het coral albino? Not worth it??


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

with the coral you will get the same results as a het normal khal but with the added chance of some/a coral hope this helps: victory:


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

rock-steady said:


> with the coral you will get the same results as a het normal khal but with the added chance of some/a coral hope this helps: victory:


Cheers. That wouldn't be a bad outcome... and the het coral boas aren't too expensive either.


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> 100% x albino will only produce about 1 in 4 or it could be about 1 in 6 albinos but nt allways the case not 50% visual albino
> 
> luke



I just read it's usually about 25% albino? So would all the rest be normal het albino?

I'm definitely considering a het coral albino male more than a normal het albino now.

As tempting as a hypo het albino is - I'd probably spend all year saving for the male and female rather than getting either of them sooner... and I want to get at least one within the next few weeks! :flrt:


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

yea go for the coral:no1: 
If a het is breed to a visual the offspring will all be het yes, well the ones that are not visual albinos: victory: you could get a similar affect to the coral if you can find a pastel het albion as well i believe:crazy:


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

rock-steady said:


> yea go for the coral:no1:
> If a het is breed to a visual the offspring will all be het yes, well the ones that are not visual albinos: victory: you could get a similar affect to the coral if you can find a pastel het albion as well i believe:crazy:


Cool - I figured that would be easier to work out than getting some het offspring and some normal, as I'd never be able to tell the difference!

Although not quite sure if I'll be able to tell the difference between normal albinos and corals either - but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it!!

CPR is quite a trek for me on the train anyway so I plan to make a day of it and check out everything they've got when I go


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

its deffinatly worth a look around, but i can never leave without buying. you would not be dissapointed with any reps from there.
Good luck with your plans and keep us updated: victory:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Asha said:


> Cheers. That wouldn't be a bad outcome... and the het coral boas aren't too expensive either.


i have one of those het corals and i can tell you they are stunning - pics of him are on here somewhere. basically they arent really that expensive, but they give you the added benefit of some coral albino's.

i believe het x visual produces 50% visual - 50% het luke said it was 25% but statistically it is 50% i believe.

anyway - i would go for a het coral - lovely snakes!


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

yea to be honest i thought that, i think it is if to hets are breed together that it will be 25% visual: victory:


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Ah bonus on the hets then!

I just know I'll end up getting the albino female AND the male in one visit if I'm not careful. It'll mean not paying bills on time - so not very sensible... but I know I'll want them when I see them!! :whistling2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

yea

het x het = 25% visual and 75% 66% hets

visual x het = 50% visual and 50% het


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

carpy said:


> yea
> 
> het x het = 25% visual and 75% 66% hets
> 
> visual x het = 50% visual and 50% het


 

yeh i know thats the statistics of what you should get but most people you will talk to would never of had 50% albino 50% het i dnt know why this works out like that tho 



luke


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

yea of course it is all statistics - technically that is what you should get - but you may get more or most likely a little less


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Statistics are just average numbers, but not everyone's snakes are the same. 

There are so many variables with age & weights of the mother, the temps she's kept at, whether you brumate etc etc.
It's not surprising it's not exactly 50/50


----------

